# what type of generator do you use, advice needed on type



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

i have a 3kw genny but it takes up too much space so thinking of going to a suitecase genny type, i can get a 1kw genny quite cheap and this may be enough for the odd occassion its needed, ie tv and skyplus, perhaps microwave on low power but it is intended for emergencies

do i really need to lash the cash for a sine wave type one that is safe for computer equipment? 

i am thinking that a standard genny plugged into the campervan electrics should be fine and not cause harm to the campervan, i have a surge suppressor for the laptop so i am not sure any problems could be transmitted thru to the laptop anyway

can some experts give me some guidance and would i get away with a 1kw unit?


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

this is what i am thinking of getting

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-BOX...5QQihZ004QQcategoryZ46412QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ideally i would like the following

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zenni-IG-2000...1QQihZ017QQcategoryZ46412QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

but for occassional emergency use i am thinking the cheaper one would suffice when run thru the motorhome electrics anyway

comments?


----------



## shaunandbrit (May 9, 2005)

*Kipor IG-2000 from Zenni*

Hi Hugh,

We purchased the Kipor IG-2000 from Zenni last week (collected from Zenni's warehouse in Manchester) - no problem very good company and plenty of stock.
We used the generator whilst at Glastonbury Festival mainly to top up the batteries, but we were able to use all appliances i.e. hair dryer, tv, sat system, toaster with no problems.
The generator ran very quiet, and used little petrol.
Started first time, straight out of the box (after filling with oil & petrol).
We are very pleased with it, and it is very compact.

Regards,

Shaun


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Hugh,

The 980 T will suit you fine as it a sinewave unit however the normal std output is only about 750watts so bear this in mind , I use the 950watt model which has a max output of 1.05kva and it powers a small kettle ,toaster ,laptop ,TV and satbox no problem ,obviously only either the kettle or the toaster can be used with the others at one time.


----------

